# 2005 or wait for 2006?



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

The header pretty much says it all. 

I have avoided the 2004 in favor of the 2005 (I cannot stand the euro-style non split exhaust). What's supposed to be new for 2006?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

What is supposed to be new for the 06 mustang? the first 05 has not hit the street yet, and you think a bunch of punks on a web board are going to know what to expect for 06?

I think the new 500 hp Z06 motor will be an option for 06 along with heated seats and electric door locks.

Maybe even a sunroof and memory seats.

Dont think we will get the rear spoile delete option though.

For 07 I bet they move the gas tank out of the trunk.

For 08 I bet they add a few colors

For 09 I bet the kill the whole idea.

what is your guess?


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

A body style that would not require $10,000.00 discounts to sell!


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

In 2010 after the Great War and the US is in a state of appocolypse it will come with machine gun turrets mounted in the front fenders.

-Frank


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

fffernan said:


> In 2010 after the Great War and the US is in a state of appocolypse it will come with machine gun turrets mounted in the front fenders.
> 
> -Frank



According to the media, the humvees being shipped to IRAQ are insufficiently armored, well at 3800 lbs why don't we just mount a 50 on top, cut a sunroof and start shipping these over?


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

looking around, I don't see any changes for 06, waiting until the end of the year will save you money, and also you'll have more insite of the 06's. Keep in mind, the new Cobra will be available as well.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> The header pretty much says it all.
> 
> I have avoided the 2004 in favor of the 2005 (I cannot stand the euro-style non split exhaust). What's supposed to be new for 2006?


 i would think a judge is the next logicial step, probaly have a slightly detuned verson of the 06 zo6 motor and knowing pontiac some cheap bolt on body kit.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Yea probably


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

fffernan said:


> In 2010 after the Great War and the US is in a state of appocolypse it will come with machine gun turrets mounted in the front fenders.
> 
> -Frank


Hmmmmm...sounds like a cut scene from Interstate 76 :cool


----------



## Rhino74 (Oct 24, 2004)

Man, cars are like computers and TVs in that if you "wait" for the new technology, you'll be waiting forever. My 2 cents is that the technological and engineering advancements we see in the automotive world are never going to stop. The 500hp Vette can get 28mpg on the highway and there are cars now that run on 4 or 6 cylinders when cruising, saving the others for when you get on the throttle. Who knows whats next? Space age, lightweight materials, more efficent cooling and lubrication, better tire traction, suspenion,braking, etc. At some point, you just have to bite the bullet and start enjoying what you have, instead of coveting what you don't.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm not sure about the '06, but the '07 is supposed to be built in the US on some new platform. The "Holden" is a proven model with beautiful interior. The quality will probably suffer when we build them here. GM will probably start adding some boyracer crap on the exterior and cut costs on the interior. :shutme


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> (I cannot stand the euro-style non split exhaust)


I must admit my confusion as to what "non-split exhaust" means; the 2004 GTO does has dual exhausts, the tips are just side by side?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a CONCEPT of a 2006 by Larry Williams. I would expect this for 2007.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Tom said:


> What is supposed to be new for the 06 mustang? the first 05 has not hit the street yet, and you think a bunch of punks on a web board are going to know what to expect for 06?


I've seen 2 '05 Mustangs in good ole Indiana 2 or 3 weeks ago(yes on the street). I'm a GM man myself, but I like the Stang.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

kevracer said:


> I must admit my confusion as to what "non-split exhaust" means; the 2004 GTO does has dual exhausts, the tips are just side by side?


The two pipes exit right next to one another on the driver side on the 2004. In my opinion, this looks terrible. 

I like the split dual style where you have a pipe on each side. I love the symmetry.

I love looking in my rear view on a cool morning and seeing two plumes of exhaust fog. I just think it looks crappy when it's on one side.


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

There is no way in hell they are going to put the LS7 in the GT0. They would require them to jump the price of over 15k to cover the costs of a 427. Plus the LS7 is a dry sump oil system. Not sure if they would be able to squeeze it in the engine bay anywhere


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Rhino74 said:


> Man, cars are like computers and TVs in that if you "wait" for the new technology, you'll be waiting forever. My 2 cents is that the technological and engineering advancements we see in the automotive world are never going to stop. The 500hp Vette can get 28mpg on the highway and there are cars now that run on 4 or 6 cylinders when cruising, saving the others for when you get on the throttle. Who knows whats next? Space age, lightweight materials, more efficent cooling and lubrication, better tire traction, suspenion,braking, etc. At some point, you just have to bite the bullet and start enjoying what you have, instead of coveting what you don't.


That's a very good point.

However, ff I would have purchased a 2004 model, I would be kicking myself right now. 

I'm not looking to wait forever. But, if there was some sort of another relatively profound change (like a completely new engine) in the 2005 model, I might consider waiting one more year.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I'm not sure about the '06, but the '07 is supposed to be built in the US on some new platform. The "Holden" is a proven model with beautiful interior. The quality will probably suffer when we build them here. GM will probably start adding some boyracer crap on the exterior and cut costs on the interior. :shutme


That's a good point.

My Missouri made '98 GTP has typical UAW/American build quality. Lots of things are loose and rattling. 

Moroever, it does have a lot of stick on body molding.

This is one of the things I like about the current GTO. I like the sleek and stealth look. It's more like a BMW than a Mustang.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> The two pipes exit right next to one another on the driver side on the 2004. In my opinion, this looks terrible.
> 
> I like the split dual style where you have a pipe on each side. I love the symmetry.
> 
> I love looking in my rear view on a cool morning and seeing two plumes of exhaust fog. I just think it looks crappy when it's on one side.


Hmmm....I just enjoy driving my 04 GTO 6-sp and really don't care about looking at any plumes of exhaust in my rear view mirror.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

SJAndrew said:


> The two pipes exit right next to one another on the driver side on the 2004. In my opinion, this looks terrible.
> 
> I like the split dual style where you have a pipe on each side. I love the symmetry.
> 
> I love looking in my rear view on a cool morning and seeing two plumes of exhaust fog. I just think it looks crappy when it's on one side.


You do understand that you could get an '04 for $25k or less and buy a split exhaust system? Otherwise, you are risking that GM will deeply discount the '05 which may never happen since production was cut to match demand. I would recommend checking out an '04, adding in Vette brake pads, split exhaust, and a new hood and see how much you will still save over an '05.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I did test drive a 2004 model. It's a fine machine. But, the 2005 fixed everything I didn't like about the 2004 and then some. 

They changed to a split dual exhaust, changed the brakes, put in an LS2, added hod scoops and changed the fascias.

This time next year, there will be deals to be had on the 2005 models as well. They may not be as deeply discounted as the 2004 models (due to a smaller supply), but the bottom line is that I want a 2005 and don't want a 2004.

This purchase, for me, isn't all about value. If it was, I would buy a cavalier.


----------



## Ultramatic (Jan 7, 2005)

*2005*

I think I will wait for the 2005 model....save money or not.
Two pipes side by side just don't cut it when you're talking GOAT!

Gotta Love it! :cool


----------

